# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  تراز آزمون گاج

## saeed_dal

سلام دوستان من آزمون گاج ثبت نام کردم و می خونم طبق اون، الان موندم دقیقا چه ترازی براش خوبه مثلا چه ترازی بیارم در حد تراز 6500 اینای قلمچی هستش ممنون میشم کسی اطلاع داشته باشه بگه

----------

